

Welcome to The New Dark Age (Open Dyslexia on the Web) - nerdfiles

Look at this:<p>http://antijingoist.github.com/AlphaSymbolic/<p>Now this:<p>http://dyslexicfonts.com/<p>And this:<p>http://antijingoist.github.com/Eulexia/<p>What's more:<p>http://www.pixelscript.net/gilldyslexic/<p>Read more:<p>http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=new-font-helps-dyslexics-read<p>Note: The neurotypical privilege is over. Welcome to The New Dark Age.
======
nerdfiles
If type and glyphs are the building blocks of the new OpenSemanticWeb3.0
megafad, then does that mean dyslexics and ilk will go jobless?

All of these sexycoolfun new Web apps, and you're still bombarding me with
tiny fonts and variants of Helvetica/Arial.

I wish you would all just shoot me, right now. Please. What do you notice
here? <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL-zcUWwCZU>

What is the atrocity? Look at the fonts. Everyone the same. Everywhere.

The future you people are building makes me want to slam my head into a desk.

